

Mindfulness goes corporate - gruseom
http://www2.macleans.ca/2013/04/21/the-battle-for-buddha/

======
keithpeter
Some of Guy Claxton's work is available from

<http://www.guyclaxton.com/publications.htm>

I've found his work helpful in teaching students how to learn. Hadn't realised
the Buddhist side before.

